# Brock Lesnar Once Mistakenly Arrested For Steroids



## snakerattle79 (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/mugshots/lesnarmug1.html

Brock Lesnar, the World Wrestling Entertainment champion, was once arrested for illegally possessing steroids, though the felony charge against the 26-year-old athlete was dismissed four months after his January 2001 arrest. Lesnar, pictured in the below mug shot, was popped by Louisville Division of Police detectives after receiving and opening a parcel that cops said contained a "large amount of steroids." Lesnar, a 295-pound former college wrestling champ, was in Kentucky training at a WWE facility. Hit with a trafficking in controlled substances charge, Lesnar was exonerated when tests showed that the seized pills were not, in fact, steroids. While a Louisville detective told TSG that the material was some kind of growth hormone, Lesnar's defense attorney, Scott Cox, characterized the confiscated pills as a "vitamin type of thing." According to Cox, officers seemed "very apologetic" when lab results cleared Lesnar. It is unclear how investigators concluded that the parcel sent to Lesnar may have contained illicit substances.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

The cops must have been scared when they saw him. I wonder how many pairs of handcuffs they needed...I needed two, so they probably used like 14 for him.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

when will it end....


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

lol @ "vitamin type of things"

Seriously though, this news article is pointless here


----------



## Bradysupafan (Oct 26, 2008)

If the officers had searched the car illegally then Brock could have gone after them but obviously didnt. My father is a lawyer who has defended many people who have been searched illegaly and not only did they serve NO jail time but my dad made a few of them quite rich


----------



## EbonGear (Dec 31, 2006)

I've used that pic for my Lesnar CaW in SmackDown the last 2 years


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Bradysupafan said:


> If the officers had searched the car illegally then Brock could have gone after them but obviously didnt. My father is a lawyer who has defended many people who have been searched illegaly and not only did they serve NO jail time but my dad made a few of them quite rich


Maybe you should ask him about what "trafficking controlled substances" mean, because it has nothing to do with searching a car in this case.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

To the OP:

Sooooooooooooo.............Whats your point? or did you just want to jump on the bandwggon and make a Lesner thread like everyone else?


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

This story is more than 7 years old, seriously, try breaking something more current than 9/11 next time.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

i can understand why the cops would of thought he was trafficking steriods.. One look at lesnar (in hes WWE days) and you would instinctly think he was on the roids..


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Bradysupafan said:


> If the officers had searched the car illegally then Brock could have gone after them but obviously didnt. My father is a lawyer who has defended many people who have been searched illegaly and not only did they serve NO jail time but my dad made a few of them quite rich


Thats pretty pathetic. Just because someone was searched illegally doesn't mean they deserve to get rich.


----------



## Cassanova (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow the OP is taking some heat for posting this. I didn't know about this so I thought it was an interesting find. Prob should have started off the post with something like "I know this is old but I just found this"


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Well i think everybody knows Brock at some point used steroids, but yeah, great find.. :confused03:


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

the unknown said:


> yea, a "vitamin type of thing."
> 
> It's a disgrace to have this over-inflated fake blob of shit in the UFC. Bringing with him his WWE arrogance, modified build and the works.
> 
> Dana White will do anything to generate more revenue. Even if it means turning the UFC into a carnival freak show ( ala WWE)with worthless pieces of shit like Lesnar.


That "worthless piece of shit" has beaten 2 good Heavy Weights in Heath Herring and Randy Couture...


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Do the Randy nuthuggers reclaim a little piece of their soul everytime a Lesnar steroid thread pops up ?


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah probaly did during WWE days, but within his ufc career he never has, and should not take away anything from what he has accomplished.


----------



## geoff0011 (May 27, 2007)

the unknown said:


> What did he have something like 70lbs on Couture? Randy still neutralized him.


And what a geat job he did! :thumb02:


----------



## geoff0011 (May 27, 2007)

the unknown said:


> Is that how it works?
> 
> It's ok to build yourself up with "special things" during one career knowing no one will check. Hell, it's even encouraged. Leave that old career overinflated and enhanced. Then join a new venue to fight people who wouldn't ever consider using anything but raw natural ability, talent and what God has given them.
> 
> Your standards are flawed and total bullshit.


Are you saying everyone in MMA is clean? They would never think about it? Ever? Go do some research before you post like this. Go ask Chris Leben if he follows your so called standards. Either you're trying to troll, or you're just ignorant.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

the unknown said:


> Yea he did, up until he was hit with a tree trunk. You know, the lil extra help Lesnar had in giving himself that kind of power.
> 
> I would to see your hulking icon against Fedor.


Randy signed a contract to fight at Heavyweight. He understood that he would be fighting against taller, heavier guys. 

Please get over it.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

Stupid thread.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

the unknown said:


> neither ignorant or a troll. I just get bent outa shape when I see a worthless piece of shit like *Lesnar walking around like he is blessed.*
> 
> Blessed shit, more like sold his soul to the devil.


He's the most criticized guy on this forum.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

This thread is so stupid, this Lesnar sh** will never end.:thumbsdown:


----------



## geoff0011 (May 27, 2007)

the unknown said:


> Yea he did, up until he was hit with a tree trunk. You know, the lil extra help Lesnar had in giving himself that kind of power.
> 
> I would to see your hulking icon against Fedor.


LOL, I never once hinted towards the fact that I am a Lesnar fan, let alone him being an icon of mine. Fedor is an icon, and yes, Fedor would destroy him, IMO. But you need to get over yourself and get over the fact that Lesnar is in the UFC, he is proving to be a good fighter, and that he is a huge threat to the HW division, being champion or not. So stop crying, stop trolling, and start posting something of intelligence.


----------

